# Canon 7D raw files wont open in Photoshop cs3...ADVICE PLEASE?



## stefanieanna (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a canon 7d and i would like to edit raw files in photoshop however, when i click on the raw file (which ends in .CR2) photoshop refuses to open the file, explaining that it does not recognize the name...how do i rectify this problem?


----------



## bigtwinky (Jul 29, 2010)

You need an updated ACR file (Adobe Camera RAW).

I dont know if they made one for CS3, I know I had to update mine on CS4 when I bought my 7D

Try heading to the adobe site and reading up on updating your ACR...or google, cuz ya know, google is good with things like that


----------



## Sam6644 (Jul 29, 2010)

You need adobe camera raw update 5.6, which isn't available for CS3. I ran into that problem when I got my 7D because my laptop only has cs3 on it but the desktop has 4. 

The only thing you can do it download Adobe DNG converter. It's free from Adobe, just google it and get the latest version from adobe.com. 

It will convert your canon raw files into DNG raw files that can be opened in cs3, and any other version for that matter.


----------



## stefanieanna (Jul 29, 2010)

thankyou so much guys, thats a great help  il let you know how i get on !


----------



## Sam6644 (Jul 29, 2010)

No problem!

it's pretty frustrating that Adobe stopped releasing camera raw updates for cs3, but even more frustrating to me that CS4 doesn't work on PowerPC based macs, so I can't upgrade.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2010)

You could also use the software that came with the camera, probably Digital Photo Pro, to open the RAW files, then save them as TIFF/JPEG etc. and then open them in Photoshop.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2010)

Sam6644 said:


> The only thing you can do it download Adobe DNG converter. It's free from Adobe, just google it and get the latest version from adobe.com.


It's not the only thing you can do, it's just one of the things you can do.

You can also upgrade your CS3 to CS5 ($199). The following link compares CS5, CS4, and CS3:
Adobe - Photoshop CS5 : Version comparison

ACR has had several very nice new features and capabilites added since CS3.


----------



## Sam6644 (Jul 29, 2010)

KmH said:


> Sam6644 said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing you can do it download Adobe DNG converter. It's free from Adobe, just google it and get the latest version from adobe.com.
> ...



I guess I meant, if you're sticking in the adobe workflow.


----------



## vhagen (Jul 30, 2010)

On this note... I have a t2i camera which is much like the 7D just in the rebel series. How come I cant open my raw files in CS4 from this camera? does anyone know or have the link that allows me to update from adobe site thats the right version to support my camera? Im having a lot of problems with it and cant seem to figure it out?... Thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 30, 2010)

vhagen said:


> On this note... I have a t2i camera which is much like the 7D just in the rebel series. How come I cant open my raw files in CS4 from this camera? does anyone know or have the link that allows me to update from adobe site thats the right version to support my camera? Im having a lot of problems with it and cant seem to figure it out?... Thanks


You need to update your 'Adobe Camera RAW'.  It's on the Adobe web site, it's not hard to find.


----------



## KmH (Jul 30, 2010)

vhagen said:


> On this note... I have a t2i camera which is much like the 7D just in the rebel series. How come I cant open my raw files in CS4 from this camera? does anyone know or have the link that allows me to update from adobe site thats the right version to support my camera? Im having a lot of problems with it and cant seem to figure it out?... Thanks


 Visit www.adobe.com and use their search feature. You wind up learning new stuff when you use self-help.

Interestingly, if you open CS4 and then click on the HELP tab, then click on UPDATES...........


----------



## BSim (May 19, 2011)

Workflow: download into Canon's software. Looking to edit in Photoshop CS3.

I have tried Adobe's DNG Converter 6.4, but find it does not color match. It brightens and adds a red tint. Like a "fringe". 

In the Read Me file for the DNG Converter 5.7 (note above...I downloaded the 6.4 vs) I found this: " This version of the DNG Converter is now provided with an installation utility. The installation utility is designed to place the DNG Converter application in the Application(Mac) or Programs(Win) directory and install a set of color profiles required for the DNG Converter to function properly. These profiles are copied to a common resource location." But no refernce to how to accomplish this. Hoping this utility exists somewhere.

Is there some way to get the conerter to NOT change the color? I have matched sRGB in both PS and Canon software.

Does Lightroom allow full editing - much like PS? Not just color adjustments and tonal corrections, but subject editing: clone, healing brush, masks, layers, etc?

Thanks for any help.


----------

